# RRR Gunrest Free giveaway!



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey guys-

RRR Gunrest is proud to announce we are now 2coolfishing sponsors!

So to get things started we want to have an easy contest. We are passionate about hunting and want to see pictures of your best hunt from the last few years. Can be deer, birds, exotics or whatever you like to hunt.

Just post up the pics of your best recent hunt and we will put your name in the hat for a chance to win 1 of 5 free RRR Gunrest in your choice of black, camo or pink camo.

Thanks!

RRR

WWW.RRRGUNREST.COM

RRR's are also available with yor personal or company logo on them.

Contest ends next Monday Oct. 8th at noon.

Feel free to email or PM with any questions.

The RRR Gunrest is a padded slip on rifle rest that provides a steady shot and protects your stock anywhere you go. The RRR does not affect accuracy and we have had proffesional shooters try these to make sure barrel harmonics are not affected.

Never use a sand bag or a folded up jacket again!

These also work great on shotguns, especially for protecting the fore ends of your shotguns while riding in a gun rack.

Assembled and printed in Houston, Texas!


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Here 2 from last year! Love the RRR Gunrest!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

From last July:


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not have the capabilities to post a picture. However my 10 year old Killed his first anything last year and it was about a 150lb pig. He is getting his first Rifle for christmas this year and your product would be a great addition to his new gun. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

We will definitely add your name into the contest!

Thanks

RRR



matterboy123 said:


> I do not have the capabilities to post a picture. However my 10 year old Killed his first anything last year and it was about a 150lb pig. He is getting his first Riflr for christmas this year and your product would be a great addition to his new gun. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*from 4 years ago zapata texas*

Ten point with 19.5 " inside spread.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I was playing with one of these over the weekend, pretty neat little contraption!! I can see how it'd help stabalize your gun while resting the fore-end on just about anything...


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Her first deer


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

*Enter Zach*

Put Zach in the pool, his first deer last year on a very special hunt with Grandpa (Pop) and Me. Cancer's got Pop down and his hunting days are probably behind him, but he was there for Zach's First !!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is not a world record by any means....but it is my best ever! Killed him last year near Brackettville.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's my most recent hunt with a fellow 2cooler. I'm on the left. With an 8ft gator.









Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Folsetth said:


> Here's my most recent hunt with a fellow 2cooler. I'm on the left. With an 8ft gator.
> 
> View attachment 534860
> 
> ...


I see Capt. Johnny Hill!! Nice gator!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

My 2nd best deer, but my best hunt and the best deer from our ranch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

*After Her First Hog Hunt*










I really like the half-eaten nugget...


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

pig hunt this summer.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

*One from last year and one this year*

Quick duck shoot on the pond in e. tx. Sat down there for a few minutes before it was time to leave.
Took my 4 year on his first hunting trip with me. that one trip was worth the price of the lease.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

*Awesome product - I want one!*

Hill country buck. Lots of rocks out there to shoot over and I hate scratching my Browning!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Good Times !*

She'll put it on the .17 or the .243.

Thnx.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Three trophy squirrels! My old .22mag.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Great pics, keep em coming!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Wife's first hog*

Here's a picture of my wife with her first hog. Taken down with my 7mm... isn't she purdy?


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

Alberta Bull I killed in 2010 with my brother in law.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Hope I win!!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Heres the sunday of opening weekend this year of dove season. My dad and I with a limit pretty quick


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

The latest hunt I went on was my grandsons first ever hunt last November... BTW it was the BEST hunt I've ever been on!!


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

First dove hunt for my daughter and niece. Had a blast and ate a lot of jalepeno dove poppers the next day.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome pics!

Love seeing the girls out hunting


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Pic from my 2009 South Dakota deer hunt. Shot this big mule and decent WT in the same pasture about 15 minutes apart. I bet that RRR rest would work great taking the long shots off fence posts in wide open SD!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

*Enter me please*


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

This was a bird hunt last year


----------



## Snorkle (Oct 22, 2007)

My son killed this buck at our lease outside Dilley a couple years ago. I killed this hog last year. 

I love being able to hunt with my sons.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is my biggest buck I took last year.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*A rest would sure be nice!!*

My 6yr old in training.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic of me after cleaning my fresh kill last week.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Heres an early teal season picture doesn't get any better then that


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

*One of many*


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

OK guys I'll play. How about an Axis. Baker


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Buck I got two years ago down south TX & still my best buck


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*My First Spike...Fell in Love with Hunting on this Trip!*


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*My First Turkey!!*


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

*Where are the doves?*










I know I saw one around here somewhere.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll play...best hog yet.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

was a sweet hunt. Fox pro call and mojo decoy!


----------



## BlueDog08 (Sep 18, 2007)

my roommate and I with his first nailgui. It took about 15 miles of walking in August and two "practice" shots on two other bulls than ran away with some free education, but we finally got him one!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome pics!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is one of my then 14yr old daughter with her biggest to date. 150 2/8. 7mm-08 140gr fusion in the shoulder. My niece killed the other deer later in the season and he went 167 and some change but had broken about 5" off.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Contest will end today!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's a few hunts from last year!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Not me but my first Nilgia from a few weeks ago.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Love the Nilgai!!


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Here are a few from last year....just wanted to show Mojo281 how its really done!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Who won


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Not me but my first Nilgia from a few weeks ago.


That was my dad's Nilgia not mine. This was my uncles birthday trip so my dad and uncle shoot the bulls and I shot a cow. Here is my uncle with his bull.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Will announce winners at 5pm

Keep posting!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad to have you on board as a sponsor. I have two of these and they're great!

TH


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments....



Trouthunter said:


> Glad to have you on board as a sponsor. I have two of these and they're great!
> 
> TH


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Contest is officially over now!


Thanks to all that played and we will be having another contest real soon!


The winners are

Folseth, Wildthings, Snorkle, Michael Baranowski and T.C.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Totally 2Cool it's going to go to my grandson! Thanks for doing this

WT


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for being sponsor and I look forward tryout your product. But I will most likely be passing this one on to me dad.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im always a day late and a dollar short


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome! thank you for doing this and thanks for sponsoring 2Cool


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats to the winners. Thanks for sharing the pics.

>E


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Come see us this weekend at the George R. Brown for the high caliber gun show!!

Special discount if you mention 2cool!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Mine showed up yesterday. Fits my 10/22 great and I am planning to try it out this weekend with a few hundred rounds.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Mine showed up yesterday. Fits my 10/22 great and I am planning to try it out this weekend with a few hundred rounds.


Awesome! Post up a review for us on Monday


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Got mine in the mail today !! Thanks for the extra couple koozies.

WT


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

WildThings said:


> Got mine in the mail today !! Thanks for the extra couple koozies.
> 
> WT


No problem, enjoy!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

I LOVE my RRR Gunrest!! I got the pink camo one of course!!


----------

